# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Xin giúp đỡ về soft limit trong Mach3

## minhtuan2403

Xin chào anh em trong diễn đàn, mình có chút thắc mắc, và cũng mò mẫm chưa biết nguyên nhân nên nhờ mọi người giúp đỡ ạ!
Tình hình là mình dựng xong con máy C, set home ok rồi, mình chủ quan dùng softlimit để giới hạn hành trình (lười đỡ phải khoan mấy cái lỗ), tuy nhiên cài đặt thì ok rồi, chạy jog nó đến giới hạn là bật lại được, nhưng khi dùng hand wheel quay thì soft limit nó không có tác dụng, chạy qua như không có gì, vào MDI phang code chạy 1 phát nó cũng bay luôn ra ngoài giới hạn ( may con servo nó báo lỗi dừng được). Mong anh em giúp đỡ! Nếu căng quá thì mình phải làm giới hạn hành trình hết, chứ nhỡ người ngoài không rõ cho chạy ra ngoài thì nguy hiểm quá

----------

lehoongf

----------


## mylove299

Đầu tiên muốn sử dụng soft limit thì khi bật máy phải về home tất cả các trục bác đã về home chưa? Soft limit dựa vào tọa độ máy để xác định giới hạn do mình thiết lập.

----------


## minhtuan2403

Mình set home rồi, cài đặt giới hạn trong home/limit rồi, lúc chạy jog từ bàn phím thì nó dừng lại ở đúng điểm mong muốn ( cái này mình nghĩ cài đặt ok) nhưng lúc dùng handwheel quay thì nó vượt qua giới hạn đó. Mình up video, hơi giật mọi người xem giúp mình với

----------


## minhtuan2403

Có vẻ như là vấn đề nằm ở plugin của con breakout boad usb của mình, cám ơn các bác đã giúp đỡ. Mình làm thêm mấy con hành trình nữa là yên tâm, đỡ phải nghĩ ngợi gì về vấn đề này. Có thể là plugin chưa hoàn thiện  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mạch Việt

bác dùng bob nào, có thể post ảnh lên cho a e khác tham khảo ko ?

----------


## minhtuan2403

http://www.thanksbuyer.com/upgraded-...ep-motor-45150
nó là bob này, 16 input, 8 output. Chú ý là dùng sensor 24V thì phải tháo jum j5 ra, bob này thiết kế cho 5V đầu vào nên hơi nguy hiểm. Nếu dùng servo thì giá này quá rẻ

----------


## hoangmanh

Cái bob này  6 trục hả bạn . Giá về tận tay là hết bao nhiêu vậy bạn?

----------


## minhtuan2403

> Cái bob này  6 trục hả bạn . Giá về tận tay là hết bao nhiêu vậy bạn?


Boad này V5 là 6 trục, mình mua cả hand wheel thì giá tất cả là tầm 2tr8. Con này mình làm gia công hàng cho Nhật, vì vậy bộ điều khiển mình dùng servo omron G5 ( coi như là hàng hiện đại rồi), vit me C3 (+-0.008/300mm) THK, chi phí khá cao trong khi dùng não là Mach3 với bob này, nếu chạy mà không đạt yêu cầu thì mình tính đổi sang Hust  controller, mình đang hỏi giá, nhưng bộ nhớ nó ít quá, mình đang hỏi lại bên cung cấp xem thế nào.

----------

hoangmanh

----------

